# Travel Plans-where is everyone going



## Larry (Jan 10, 2016)

I plan in advance and some of these trades were made over a year ago and some are weeks we own.

Jan/Feb 2016 3 weeks in Aruba at owned weeks La Cabana and Renaissance.
March  2016 NOLA first trip to NOLA. B&B two nights then 7 nights exchange
April 2016  2 weeks Weston Florida VV at Weston annual family trip.
September 2016 1 week(includes labor day W/E AC exchange Flagship resort 
November 2016   9 days South Beach Miami exchange (includes Thanksgiving W/E) HGVS South Beach plus 2 extra nights hotel 
December 2016 Nueva Vallarta Grand Luxxe 1 week exchange plus will add 2 nights hotel in PV for 9 nights total.
August 2017 - Killington Resort VT 1 week exchange never been to Vermont.

Almost forgot Just got back from great trip at Windjammer Landing St. Lucia. Two weeks at owned resort.

That's it for know so where is everyone else going???:whoopie:


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice work, Larry! Looks like you're enjoying a lot of time away.

We're going to the DC/Virginia/NC Outer Banks area for two weeks later this Spring. Part of it is at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria again (such a great location!) and the rest will be staying with friends and in motels.  Gives us more flexibility to stay a day or two at a time as we go along.

Then in early Fall we're heading back to Hawaii for another two weeks - one week on Oahu in a military-owned Waikiki hotel next door to the Hilton Hawaiian Village, and the second week at our owned Kauai oceanfront timeshare.

Should make for a nice travel year for us.  

We're making plans for a cruise to Alaska for Summer 2017.

Dave


----------



## jackio (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice, Larry and Dave!
We have an April week at HGVC Seaworld in Orlando and hope to go to Wyndham Nashville in October. We have a week at the Manhattan Club in July.  That's all for now.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 10, 2016)

I think we'll go to Las Vegas a few times this year, although I am not sure of the dates yet. 

Fern


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2016)

No exchanges for us. Going to Smuggs week 23-using our assigned floater. Hoping to tack on a 2 day stay in Quebec City either before or after Smuggs depending on whether or not hubby can get off work.

Then week 30 and 31 at Smuggs and Pollard Brook and possibly somewhere for the XMAS weekend, but hubby's employer is messing things up by not giving the employees Monday, the 26th off!


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2016)

Unfortunately, my next trip is for work. All the way to Houston for a day and a
Half. After that I'll really start my countdown to Kauai. 40 days to go right now.
We'll be oceanfront at the Pono Kai. After that it won't be long and we'll head to
Florida for my daughters wedding. Was originally going to be in the Bahamas but
They thought more people may come if it was just in Florida where they live.
We have an exchange for Palm Beach Resort for that. It should be a fun week.
Their keeping everything small and low key.

After that, probably Vegas with my son. He owns at the Jockey Club. We have to 
Set a date for that. We may do one more exchange to northern Wisconsin in the
Fall, Probably Telemark.

Busy year, should be fun!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 10, 2016)

We'll be occupying our Waiohai the 1st and 2nd weeks of Feb 16 (traded MGR studio for 2nd week).
 I just got my Marbella 2br trade (MGR) for Oct 16.
 Windjammer or St Johns (MSJ,WSJ)
 Costa Rica (Breezes?)
 Italy (???)
Phuket
 Austrailia
 are all on deck!

 Great review for WNJ!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2016)

Just back from Chile. Off to a couple TS exchange weeks on the Mexican Riviera shortly. In May, cruise lap of the UK ,  w/Paris, Scotland & Ireland. Summer, TS week in Yellowstone. Summer & Fall are pretty perfect hereabouts, so we'll enjoy local stuff. Fishing, baseball, outdoor Shakespeare Theater, our downtown urban loft. Some new breweries/pubs to check out. We'll do a long weekend in Victoria BC with the Seattle family. I'm sure some opportunities for Fall/Winter 16/17 will present themselves. Thinking probably Maui in about a year, but nothing is carved in stone.

Jim


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 10, 2016)

Heading to Grande Lodge at Peak 7 in Breckenridge (trade) on Feb 6.  Can't wait...we have been there once before and love it!  Then on to our home resort Old Town Alexandria in April.  Wyndham Durango and Pagosa Springs in the fall, then to our beloved Port O Call on Hilton Head in November.  We also have a few days at Seawatch Myrtle Beach in July.  Looking forward to all :whoopie:


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2016)

Larry said:


> I plan in advance and some of these trades were made over a year ago and some are weeks we own.
> 
> Jan/Feb 2016 3 weeks in Aruba at owned weeks La Cabana and Renaissance.
> March  2016 NOLA first trip to NOLA. B&B two nights then 7 nights exchange
> ...


Started off year at Lehigh Acres, next, March Sea Mist Cape Cod, April Worldmark Kingston Reef Orlando, June Hawaii via Seattle, July Port Charlotte Fl., August Lake Winnepisawkee, NH, October Calini Beach Resort, Siesta Key, Fl. 

Timeshares are great!:whoopie:


----------



## Magic1962 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mission work in Tanzania, Africa in July... Timeshare trade at Oahu and Kauai in November..... Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2016)

Magic1962 said:


> Timeshare trade at Oahu and Kauai in November..... Dave



Hey! I'll wave to you as we go by! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2016)

Most of our travel this year is non timeshare travel.

We just got back from Vancouver, settled younger dd into an apartment as she's starting a Master's program at UBC.

End of this month cruise to the Caribbean leaving out of Houston.  Will drive down and see some parts of Texas we haven't visited in the past.

March to Kansas City, MO for a clay show dh wants to attend.  We'll also spend a few days with my sister and mom and celebrate Mom's 95th birthday.  They live in Ozark, MO, which is between Springfield and Branson.

April is two weeks on the Big Island in the Kohala Suites. This is the only timeshare trip.

May might go back to Vancouver.

September/October - Boston and NYC

We will also try to fit a trip to Denver in there someplace.

Retirement is WONDERFUL! :whoopie:


----------



## jackio (Jan 10, 2016)

Luanne, it sounds like you are busier in retirement than when you were working!!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2016)

jackio said:


> Luanne, it sounds like you are busier in retirement than when you were working!!



Definitely, and loving every minute.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 10, 2016)

No winter timeshare stays for us this year as we are in Belize for the winter (Jan.1 > Mar.31). We have a few points expiring at the end of May so we'll probably book a week within a days drive from home (NE USA) for sometime in late April or early May. 

Our home resort week is spacebanked and we aren't sure if we'll make a trip to Florida with oldest DS & family for a couple of weeks or just what we'll do.

So many choices!

~Diane


----------



## JudyH (Jan 10, 2016)

What a group!

Last year we were away about 25 weeks total, timeshares, road trips and tours.

This year,

Cape Canaveral timeshare week March, riverboat cruise Amsterdam and Belgium April, June timeshare trip to Lake Tahoe and then drive to Seattle, Myrtle Beach a week with the kids non timeshare, paying retail! in July.
September, a timeshare week in Greece.


----------



## Dori (Jan 10, 2016)

We only have one week booked, for this summer. We are taking the grandkids to Cranberry Resort, just north of Toronto, our home town. 2015 was a big travel year for us:
January to April-  at our mobile home in Sebring, Florida
June- Holland with friends
August- Cranberry Resort with the grandkids
September- Las Vegas at The Grandview
October- Vietnam to see our son, DIL and grandbaby
November- 3 weeks at our mobile home in Florida

We are back in Florida for 3 months, after going home for a month over Chrismas.

We are really hoping that our kids in Vietnam will come home during the summer, otherwise we will have to go to Vietnam in the fall. 

Life is great!

Dori


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 10, 2016)

*TSVon's Travel Plans for 2016*

Waikiki (work/conference) followed by a few days on Kauai later this month
New Orleans (vacation) in April
Las Vegas (work/conference) in June
Alaska (vacation) in July
Salt Lake City (work/conference) followed by a few days in Yellowstone NP
Washington, Idaho & British Columbia (vacation) Sept/Oct


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 11, 2016)

*Love reading these!*

I love reading about where folks are headed!  

Feb 2016:  Cold Spring Resort, Ashland, NH
April 2016:  Jackson Gore Inn, Ludlow, VT
June 2016:  Cold Spring Resort, Ashland, NH
August 2016:  Silverleaf's Timber Creek, Desoto, MO
August 2016:  Bethel Inn Resort, Bethel, ME
December 2016:  Cold Spring Resort, Ashland, NH

Six weeks away...perfect!!!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 12, 2016)

In February we head to New Zealand for 2 weeks, then Hobart Tasmania for a  week, and then a week in Sydney. In April we spend a week in Windsor, CA for Patti's B'day. In May we spend 3 weeks in San Jose del Cabo. In August/September 3 weeks on Kaua'i. We finish our travels with our annual trip in Seaside for a week in November.


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2016)

Winter -  timeshares
 Belleair Beach Club, Belleair Beach ,Fl
 Voyager Beach Club, Treasure Island, Fl
 Marriotts Royal Palms, Orlando, Florida

Spring -timeshare
 Jade Tree Cove, Myrtle Beach, SC

Summer -Jersey Shore

Fall -timeshares
 Jade Tree cove, Myrtle Beach, SC
 Marriotts Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach, FL
 Hilton Miami beach, Fl

Winter - timeshares
 Sunrise Bay Resort and Club, Marco Island, Fl
 Matecumbe  Resort, Islamorada , Fl

And if I'm lucky enough to get a spring week on Marco Island , Captiva or Sanibel I'm going.

Love timeshares, if you know how to work them, they work!


----------



## Chilcotin (Jan 12, 2016)

Nov 2016 - 3 and considering 4 weeks in Kihei, Maui (airfare to come home on Thanksgiving Saturday is very expensive so might just have to stay another week  ) Timeshare stay using RCI Points.
First time celebrating US Thanksgiving in the Islands

Hopefully our Canadian dollar will improve by then.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 12, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> I love reading about where folks are headed!
> 
> Feb 2016:  Cold Spring Resort, Ashland, NH
> April 2016:  Jackson Gore Inn, Ludlow, VT
> ...



How did you get into Jackson Gore? I have been trying to find a rental or an exchange into there for quite awhile and never came across anything.

Also, have you been to the Bethel Inn before? What is it like?


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 12, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> How did you get into Jackson Gore? I have been trying to find a rental or an exchange into there for quite awhile and never came across anything.
> 
> Also, have you been to the Bethel Inn before? What is it like?



We're going to Jackson Gore for April break week.  Last year, they were still skiing at Okemo during that week.  We'll see what this winter brings!  We don't care, really...just like to get away, and we've only been to Smuggs as far as VT goes.  We exchanged in the very second I deposited...right at the 2 years out mark.  We have a 2BR sleeps 10...one of the kids found the unit we're confirmed into on the Okemo Realty site, and it looks fabulous.   

Yes, we've been to the Bethel Inn several times with Mom and Dad when they come to Maine to visit in spring or fall.  And we did a long weekend there Memorial Day last year.  It is decidedly not fancy, but we like the location.  It's only an hour to Storyland or Santa's Village, there's fishing around for my husband, and it has a very large living room/dining room that the kids enjoy for board games/etc.  We're really looking forward to trying it in "in season" this year!


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 12, 2016)

Panina said:


> Winter -  timeshares
> Belleair Beach Club, Belleair Beach ,Fl
> Voyager Beach Club, Treasure Island, Fl
> Marriotts Royal Palms, Orlando, Florida
> ...



Hey, there, Panina!  You and I own at one of the same resorts.  I hadn't seen anyone else on here that owned there.  I have week 14, 24, 41, and 49 at Cold Spring.  We have so enjoyed both going there and using our weeks to trade to other places.  Always feels like coming home when we head there!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 12, 2016)

February - Fly to Buenos Aires and stay one night at Alvear Palace.  Fly out to Mendoza in the a.m. with our small "gourmet" group to tour the wine country.  Spend two days there and fly back to board Regent Mariner for a 12 day cruise from BA to Rio.  Spend a couple of days in Rio.

Aruba some time later in the year.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern Modena said:


> I think we'll go to Las Vegas a few times this year, although I am not sure of the dates yet.
> 
> Fern



I think I am going to Vegas this year; just to said goodbye to Fern. R.I.P. Ms Fern.

We are also going to Europe and the Middle East in 2016.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 12, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> We're going to Jackson Gore for April break week.  Last year, they were still skiing at Okemo during that week.  We'll see what this winter brings!  We don't care, really...just like to get away, and we've only been to Smuggs as far as VT goes.  We exchanged in the very second I deposited...right at the 2 years out mark.  We have a 2BR sleeps 10...one of the kids found the unit we're confirmed into on the Okemo Realty site, and it looks fabulous.
> 
> Yes, we've been to the Bethel Inn several times with Mom and Dad when they come to Maine to visit in spring or fall.  And we did a long weekend there Memorial Day last year.  It is decidedly not fancy, but we like the location.  It's only an hour to Storyland or Santa's Village, there's fishing around for my husband, and it has a very large living room/dining room that the kids enjoy for board games/etc.  We're really looking forward to trying it in "in season" this year!



Well, that is great! I want to explore that area of Vermont and Jackson Gore is what I have my sights on in the future- a rental or an exchange. I will have to keep trying for that one.

Good to know about Bethel. Another possibility for us for an exchange if needed.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2016)

All our timeshare Vacation plans are on hold until I get my hip replacement surgery. I now have 9 weeks at SFX so we will need to get going or I will sell some of them.

I am getting a CT Scan next week and going to the Cardiologist to see if my blood clots in my lungs have dissolved. It has been almost 7 months since I was in the hospital and started on the blood thinners.

That set back things back as you can't get surgery while taking blood thinners. If all is well with the blood clots then I will see my Orthopedic surgeon and we will proceed from there. If all goes well it should only be a few weeks from now for the surgery.

Meanwhile we do visit Laughlin Nevada every couple months and also our son and grandkids in Monterey. We were at the Aquarius Casino resort in Laughlin for 2 weeks last month. We only intended to stay 1 week but my wife pulled a muscle in her back so we had to stay an extra week.


----------



## Panina (Jan 13, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> Hey, there, Panina!  You and I own at one of the same resorts.  I hadn't seen anyone else on here that owned there.  I have week 14, 24, 41, and 49 at Cold Spring.  We have so enjoyed both going there and using our weeks to trade to other places.  Always feels like coming home when we head there!



Hi Missyrcrews, 
I've owned there for years, one week 33.  I purchased it after trading in.  It was my first resale purchase at a great price from the association.   Every year I say I am going to give it away, because I hardly go there, but then because I get great trades I keep it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> All our timeshare Vacation plans are on hold until I get my hip replacement surgery. I now have 9 weeks at SFX so we will need to get going or I will sell some of them.
> 
> I am getting a CT Scan next week and going to the Cardiologist to see if my blood clots in my lungs have dissolved. It has been almost 7 months since I was in the hospital and started on the blood thinners.
> 
> ...



Good luck with the operation.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> All our timeshare Vacation plans are on hold until I get my hip replacement surgery. I now have 9 weeks at SFX so we will need to get going or I will sell some of them.
> 
> I am getting a CT Scan next week and going to the Cardiologist to see if my blood clots in my lungs have dissolved. It has been almost 7 months since I was in the hospital and started on the blood thinners.
> 
> ...



Take care.  As you already know, take as long as you need to have blood clots resolved and not need to rely on blood thinners before you have surgery.  I have a close family member whose doctor stopped thinner having despite blood clots for the surgery which ended up with very bad result.  Hip surgery can wait a bit and after the surgery it will usually take at least 2 months before one can bear weight on it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2016)

So far 53 days away timesharing/vacation for us, all California and a week in St. George Utah.  Marriott and Westin at Palm Desert/Rancho Mirage (LPGA Ana Inspiration major tournament), Marriott's Newport Coast, hotel at San Jose (LPGA US Open major tournament), Worldmark Solvang/Pismo Beach/Marina Dunes, Shell Vino Bello at Napa and Worldmark St George Utah.  Will likely add a few more weeks through the year.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 13, 2016)

Key West -   Late Jan-Early Feb. 2 weeks.

Cape Cod, Harwich  -  April, early - Opening the cottage - yay !

Vermont  -    Late July, 1 week.

Deerfield, Ma.  - Week after Labor Day for the Willis Henry Shaker auction. Few days.

Paris - September-October  2 weeks with
Normandy September-October 2 weeks


I'm liking early retirement.

-


----------



## Larry (Jan 13, 2016)

*Fern Modena*



Fern Modena said:


> I think we'll go to Las Vegas a few times this year, although I am not sure of the dates yet.
> 
> Fern



So Sad I just noticed that Fern responded to my posting just a few days ago and now she is gone.

RIP Fern.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2016)

Larry said:


> So Sad I just noticed that Fern responded to my posting just a few days ago and now she is gone.
> 
> RIP Fern.



Wow. I know. Spooky, Makes one think.....


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 13, 2016)

sptung said:


> Take care.  As you already know, take as long as you need to have blood clots resolved and not need to rely on blood thinners before you have surgery.  I have a close family member whose doctor stopped thinner having despite blood clots for the surgery which ended up with very bad result.  Hip surgery can wait a bit and after the surgery it will usually take at least 2 months before one can bear weight on it.



Don't worry, my doctor will not OK any surgery until the blood clots are completely gone. I know quite a few people that have had hip replacement and they said they were up and able to walk on it almost immediately.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> Don't worry, my doctor will not OK any surgery until the blood clots are completely gone. I know quite a few people that have had hip replacement and they said they were up and able to walk on it almost immediately.


Maybe you can report back after your surgery?  I work with people who undergo hip replacement surgery and being able to walk unassisted almost immediately is unheard of.


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Jan 13, 2016)

Great trips all!!  We have some nice trips planned this year as well. 

February Cancun at the Hyatt for a week

April the Dominican Republic for 5 days. 

July Marriott Surf Club for 9 days. 

October The Big Island at HGVC for a week.

Then wrapping it up bookend style by going back to Cancun for a week at Christmas. 

Can't wait for all of them!!


Can we just go to the beach now...please!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 14, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> Don't worry, my doctor will not OK any surgery until the blood clots are completely gone. I know quite a few people that have had hip replacement and they said they were up and able to walk on it almost immediately.



I've also heard they get you up and on your feet asap, and that the recovery is much faster than a knee replacement.  

I'm also interested in your outcome as I'm having some issues with one hip as well.    And I also wanted to wish you good luck with your surgery, when you're able to get it done.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 14, 2016)

2016: 
Four Seasons, Carlsbad
Westin Kaanapali Villas, Maui
Tampa
Transatlantic cruise Tampa-Barcelona, with a few stops
Barcelona
Stockholm
Helsinki
St Petersburg
Bonn
Düsseldorf 
Glasgow
Edinburgh
The Lake District, UK
London
Portland, OR
Mt. Hood
Amtrak "Empire Builder" Portland to Chicago (via Montana)
Chicago
Kona
Westin Kaanapali Villlas, Maui 
Colorado Springs, CO (tentative)
Lisbon
Barcelona
Transatlantic cruise Barcelona-Fort Lauderdale
Miami

2017:
Planned thru Spring, though much is tentative

I'm tired just looking at this list. Happy to be seeing new cities this year, though. 




Sent from my iPad


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> 2016:
> Four Seasons, Carlsbad
> Westin Kaanapali Villas, Maui
> Tampa
> ...



Wow! That is a fantastic itinerary! No need for a home base with this schedule! Retired I assume?

My husband is struggling just to get just a few weeks vacation approved from work for this year. Making me nuts because I want to make some arrangements (like adding a 2 day excursion to Quebec City ahead of our June Smuggs week) to add to our timeshare schedule) and can't until he gets approval and they haven't even started the process there yet. I could end up going to our fixed week timeshares alone! Can you tell I am a fanatical planner? LOL!

He just won an award at work and the company said he can have 2 free days vacation- plus the wknd- to attend the awards ceremony with other winners and the head honchos in a city that is 4 hours away. Gee- thanks a lot. Ummm....Doesn't sound like a vacation to me!


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Feel Better*



John Cummings said:


> All our timeshare Vacation plans are on hold until I get my hip replacement surgery. I now have 9 weeks at SFX so we will need to get going or I will sell some of them.
> 
> I am getting a CT Scan next week and going to the Cardiologist to see if my blood clots in my lungs have dissolved. It has been almost 7 months since I was in the hospital and started on the blood thinners.
> 
> ...



Hope you and your wife get back soon to being healthy and traveling.  I love my house but I know for me the planning and traveling have always been good for my mental health.  I know you also live in a great area and I hope you get well soon and can get out and enjoy.
Bart


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 14, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! That is a fantastic itinerary! No need for a home base with this schedule! Retired I assume?




Nope. I have the luxury of working almost anywhere, which was why I first became interested in timeshares. This year has more travel than I've done in a long, long time...hope work doesn't suffer too much from it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Nope. I have the luxury of working almost anywhere, which was why I first became interested in timeshares. This year has more travel than I've done in a long, long time...hope work doesn't suffer too much from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Well, very cool! I need to get one of those types of jobs. 

Enjoy- even though you have to work!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> 2016:
> Four Seasons, Carlsbad
> Westin Kaanapali Villas, Maui
> Tampa
> ...



Great plans, Ken555.

Please let us know how the Empire Builder is. As you may know, I take Amtrak a lot. Doug isn't a fan of flying, so we have been on the Crescent, Silver Star and Silver Meteor for southerly trips. Doug is retired from Submarine Service, so he feels right at home in the sleeping compartments as I do, but I like the larger bedrooms due to the bathroom location.

ETA: We are taking Cunard from NYC to Southampton later this year. 

Enjoy !

-


----------



## silentg (Jan 14, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> Don't worry, my doctor will not OK any surgery until the blood clots are completely gone. I know quite a few people that have had hip replacement and they said they were up and able to walk on it almost immediately.



Hope all goes well John, for both you and your wife!
Silentg


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you to all you people that have wished me well. I do appreciate it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> 2016:
> Four Seasons, Carlsbad
> Westin Kaanapali Villas, Maui
> Tampa
> ...




I think Ken wins this thread. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm going to need my two weeks in Kauai to relax just from reading 
Ken's list.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 14, 2016)

slip said:


> I'm going to need my two weeks in Kauai to relax just from reading
> 
> Ken's list.




In all seriousness, I am slightly concerned with so much travel this year. And, I forgot to add Rancho Mirage to the list (but that's local to LA, so relatively easy).

And, I've got some required work trips to fit in somewhere as well...I expect at least two trips to the east coast at some point and perhaps more. I try not to travel for work any longer since I'd rather only deal with the nonsense that is travel these days when on holiday (or partial holiday). 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2016)

Sometimes when you see a list like that on paper it can look overwhelming but
I'm sure you won't feel that way when your on those adventures.


----------



## Larry (Jan 15, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> 2016:
> Four Seasons, Carlsbad
> Westin Kaanapali Villas, Maui
> Tampa
> ...



Hi ken. I think it would have been easier just to list the dates you will be home. It surely would have been a shorter list. Looks like you have some great places to visit this year. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Janette (Jan 19, 2016)

2016 is the year of our 50th anniversary. We started early in spending Thanksgiving week at the Marriott Residence Inn on Broadway and 54th and enjoying the parade. New Year's was spent at Marriott Sawgrass in Jacksonsville Fl so we could support our UGA Bulldawgs. We leave Friday for three weeks at Marriott Frenchman's Cove on STT. In March, we will spend a week at Disney. In April we will take the Grand European Viking cruise with 3 days at the Marriott Amsterdam and 2 nights at the Marriott Budapest. Hubby will go to Scotland with our youngest for the Open and I will go to Maine for a visit with our daughter's family in July.  On August 4, we fly to Seattle for 5 nights at the Marriott waterfront. We then rent a car and travel 45 days through National Parks staying in B&B's and ending in Rapid City on Sept 22. We will stay at Park City for a week in the middle just to slow a little. Once we get home, we will follow the Dawgs through the rest of football season. Gee, then it will be 2017 and time to hopefully return to STT. When we are home, we will be on spending time on HHI since we live in Sun City HHI.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 19, 2016)

For us:

March (10 days):  Carmel & Napa, with a bike.  

June (10 days):  Boulder & Breckenridge & then home via Amtrak in a sleeper.  Also with a bike. 

September (16 days):  Scotland.  Gonna have to rent a bike. 

All timeshare stays.

Also numerous weekend sail trips.  Several overnight trips for bike races.  One weekend at Disneyland.  And probably a weekend up at my coach's house in Reno- doing guess what?  Riding bikes.


----------



## urban5 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cancun at the Royal Islander Jan 30 through Feb 13, then Pentwater Michigan on the lake for the first week of August, then road trip out to Colorado and back to east coast, then weeks 46, 47, and 48 at the Royal Islander, or a Caravan tour of Panama.  Haven't decided which one to do yet, but may end up doing both of them.


----------

